# como saber si un parlante es para bajos, medios, altos (?)



## xemiahx (Ago 11, 2011)

Buenas, estoy por hacerme unos bafles para mi pieza... (gigantes)... y segun esquemas decia que tenia que tener un parlante para altos... (tweeter) medios(no se cual es) y bajos... (subwoofer).... la cosa es q no se muy bien si esos son los nombres correctos... y el de los "medios" no me lo se.... se los agradeceria demaciado...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2011)

Basicamente a ojo por 2 o 3 cosas

1) los tweeter o drivers son de plastico, son pequeños, livianos, y por lo general tienen forma reactangulares...electronicamente hablando tienen impedancia bastante alta

2) los parlantes de medios, suelen ser redondos entre 4" y 12", no muy pesados, iman normal, cono normal de cortón y fuelle de cartón o goma


3) los subwoofer suelen ser grandes de más de 10", muy pesados, iman muy grande, mucho (los de buena calidad) vienen sellados...es decir, el cono por detras está cerrado, muchas veces incluso tienen un ligero vacío para mejorar el rendimiento y evitar las vibraciones de graves feas

saludos


----------



## xemiahx (Ago 12, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Basicamente a ojo por 2 o 3 cosas
> 
> 1) los tweeter o drivers son de plastico, son pequeños, livianos, y por lo general tienen forma reactangulares...electronicamente hablando tienen impedancia bastante alta
> 
> ...



Muuchas gracias.... me salvaste.. ;D


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ago 13, 2011)

tienes el modelo??????
mira las caracteristicas del fabricante...


----------

